# Looking for Kindle 2 cover booklike



## greyduck (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok i was hoping there might be a kindle 2 cover that would make it look like a real book.
I guess if not i can make my own but i'd rather buy one.
thanks guys
1 week till i get my 1st kindle


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I can understand wanting to make your Kindle appear to be a DTB.

Personally I just ordered an Oberon(Celtic Hounds) the leather will go nicely with my neck.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> I can understand wanting to make your Kindle appear to be a DTB.
> 
> Personally I just ordered an Oberon(Celtic Hounds) the leather will go nicely with my neck.


ROTFL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards. You should find some good suggestions here.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Linda:

glad to see someone appreciates my lame sense of humor 


Back on the OP,  I think I saw a "false book" cover someone had made for themselves but I can't remember if it was here or back in the Darklands of Amazon.


----------



## greyduck (Feb 15, 2009)

I found that one online made out of an alphabet book
i think with a leather journal and the light wedge i will make my own
i'll post pics if it works


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

greyduck said:


> Ok i was hoping there might be a kindle 2 cover that would make it look like a real book.
> I guess if not i can make my own but i'd rather buy one.
> thanks guys
> 1 week till i get my 1st kindle


I think this is a VERY good idea!

Eric


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I went back through several pages of the accessories thread to try to find the person who made one for her K1.  I went back through January posts because I'm pretty sure she posted it recently.  Sorry, I can't find the exact thread.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Under Photos...Another Home Crafted Case.  Sorry, I don't know how to make the link.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I saw the one your talking about with the Letters on it.  I think it was an Address book that they used to make the Kindle Cover and then used some wood I think with goldleaf on it.  It was a very cool cover.  I wish I was crafty enough  (and have the patience) to do something like that.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Here's the link http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2899.0.html


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Link to KindleWarehouse article on how to make it: http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Ftagging%2Ftag%2Fkindle%2Fforum%3Fie%3DUTF8%26cdForum%3DFx1D7SY3BVSESG%26redirect%3Dtrue%26cdThread%3DTxYPQOKJGMLV9F%26displayType%3DtagsDetail&tag=kindle069-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=390957

step by step how to make your own cover with pictures: http://imageevent.com/artsci/kindle


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Here's the link http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2899.0.html


that's the one I saw. Good work on the data mining expedition.


----------



## KindleLa (Feb 9, 2009)

On the Mobileread forums, in accessories, by poster-Efleiss- he makes covers that look like real books. I don't know if he makes them for K2, but you might take a look!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Link to KindleWarehouse article on how to make it: http://thekindlewarehouse.com/hand-made-kindle-cover
> step by step how to make your own cover with pictures: http://imageevent.com/artsci/kindle


 Thanks man. Good research skills. haha


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

No problem! Its in my "favorites" list.


----------



## greyduck (Feb 15, 2009)

so i went my own way and made my own case utilizing a missal cover and some stuff called mod podge
i now have the nerdiest kindle 2 case ever
it looks like a comic nerd's dream


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Greyduck, pictures, we want pictures.  Please.  Welcome to the boards and enjoy your K2.


----------



## greyduck (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok a couple of firsts
first case and first time posting images
back view









front view









interior









the interior has 2 layers of foam and another foam piece with a pocket cut out so the kindle won't slip out


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

These on Etsy might be a possibility. http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5163284&section_id=6005256


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice job, I like your choice of cover material.  Looks like your Kindle will be very safe and happy in your new cover.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Good job, I envy crafty people.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I like it, nice job!


----------



## Damætas (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice job, greyduck!  I especially like the protective foam padding to keep your K2 safe.  Now, you need to add a matching skin.  If none of the available skins work, Decalgirl will make one for you using a custom image that you provide.


----------

